# Looking for livery in Blackburn area



## yellowdun (22 February 2015)

I'm going to be working on the Blackburn area for a few months and as I will be staying over during the week I thought I would take my horses with me to get them fit (no facilities where I have them near to home). Can anyone recommend a good livery yard with a floodlit arena, lots of turnout, decent size stables and ideally some off road hacking. Assisted DIY or part/full livery. 

Looking for somewhere friendly and must have a toilet and hot water so I can bath the mud babies.
Thanks


----------

